# Choix iPhone  8+ XR ou 11



## Nancylee (12 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir toutes et tous,

j'ai encore une fois besoin de vos conseils, j'ai un iPhone 6s mais l'écran est trop petit pour ma vue qui diminue, pour me soulager j'ai acheter un samsung A71 mais je n'arrive pas à me faire a autre chose que la petite Pomme !! et donc j'aimerais acheter un autre iPhone.
Je n'arrive pas a me décider car ce qui pèse le plus dans la balance est mon budget (que  j'aimerais le moins élevé possible) et l'utilisation que je fais d'un iPhone (téléphoner bien entendu, sms, réseaux sociaux, petite vidéo et recherche internet; Donc, quel serais pour moi l'iPhone idéal le 8 Plus, le XR (déconditionné ou pas ?) ou le 11 en sachant que je n'ai pas non plus envie d'en changer dans 2 ans !
S'il vous plaît aidez moi a faire mon choix 

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir 
Pourquoi pas un X ?


----------



## Nancylee (12 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Pourquoi pas un X ?


Je ne sais pas !! Oui pourquoi pas  je suis ouverte a toutes propositions


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (12 Juillet 2020)

Un XR est plus grand et plus puissant que le X. Ça me semble etre la meilleure option, après le 11 est encore mieux.
Un iPhone XR sera mis à jour pendant encore 4ans, la ou le 11 sera à jour pendant encore 5 ans. À toi de voir l'importance des choses.


----------



## Nancylee (12 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Un XR est plus grand et plus puissant que le X. Ça me semble etre la meilleure option, après le 11 est encore mieux.
> Un iPhone XR sera mis à jour pendant encore 4ans, la ou le 11 sera à jour pendant encore 5 ans. À toi de voir l'importance des choses.


Merci, j'ai aussi regardé aux mises a jours et donc oui cela pèse aussi dans la balance c'est une question de budget ! Reste à savoir si je pourrai encore garder un 8 plus ou autre plus de 5ans (sans vouloir être exigeante).


----------



## Nancylee (14 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour Voila j'ai trouvé un XS Max 64GB en occasion 599€ et payer 339€ avec la reprise d'un iPhone et un Samsung  .
Il est  garantie encore 1 an chez apple et 1 an où je l'ai acheté, il est comme neuf test batterie 100 %  il est de 2019. Je pense que c'est un très bonne achat .
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2020)

Nancylee a dit:


> Bonjour Voila j'ai trouvé un XS Max 64GB en occasion 599€ et payer 339€ avec la reprise d'un iPhone et un Samsung  .
> Il est  garantie encore 1 an chez apple et 1 an où je l'ai acheté, il est comme neuf test batterie 100 %  il est de 2019. Je pense que c'est un très bonne achat .
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


C'est un très bon achat 
Profitez en bien


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (14 Juillet 2020)

Je confirme, tres bon achat, fonce !


----------



## Nancylee (14 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je confirme, tres bon achat, fonce !



Je me suis dit que si le X conseillé était bien alors le XS Max devait être génial donc je l’ai acheter hier sans hésitation avant qu’il ne soit plus disponible [emoji4] et comme je pouvais le rapporter si ça ne convenait pas !!! Et franchement waw que je suis contente de retrouver un iPhone plutôt que le Samsung. Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juillet 2020)

Si 64Gb sont bon pour ton utilisation : c'est un bon choix


----------



## Nancylee (14 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si 64Gb sont bon pour ton utilisation : c'est un bon choix



Oui j’ai assez avec 64 GB et j’ai 50GB d’espace sur mon espace OneDrive [emoji6]


----------



## Nicolarts (14 Juillet 2020)

SE 2020 ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (14 Juillet 2020)

Très petit le se, comme un iPhone 6


----------



## Nancylee (15 Juillet 2020)

Nicolarts a dit:


> SE 2020 ?


Ecran trop petit


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Le XS est acheté ?


----------



## Nancylee (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le XS est acheté ?


Oui Jura39 il est acheté  et j'en suis ravie vraiment


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Nancylee a dit:


> Oui Jura39 il est acheté  et j'en suis ravie vraiment


Super 
Je passe le topic en " Resolu"


----------



## ibabar (23 Juillet 2020)

Nancylee a dit:


> j'ai trouvé un XS Max 64GB en occasion 599€ et payer 339€ avec la reprise d'un iPhone et un Samsung


C'est une super affaire !
Tu peux nous en dire plus (sans forcément citer de marque de boutique): par quel circuit es-tu passée ?


----------



## Nancylee (24 Juillet 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est une super affaire !
> Tu peux nous en dire plus (sans forcément citer de marque de boutique): par quel circuit es-tu passée ?



Pas de souci je suis allé chez Cashconverter une enseigne en Belgique qui rachète et revend toutes objets,appareils, bijoux, électroménager, etc.... c’est aussi un prêteur sous gages. On y fais quelque fois de bonne affaires [emoji4]


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon iPhone 6 m’ayant lâché après 4 ans et demi de loyaux services, j’ai acheté récemment d’occasion un iPhone 8. Mais après quelques semaines d’utilisation, je sens que j’ai envie d’un changement plus franc, surtout si c’est pour repartir sur 4 ou 5 ans!

Du coup je pense le revendre et partir soit sur un XR soit sur un XS.

Un ami suivant pas mal les actualités Apple me conseille clairement le XR. Il me déconseille le XS car pour lui il n’y a eu aucune amélioration logicielle depuis sa sortie il y a 2 ans, notamment aucune amélioration des algorithmes des appareils photo. Apple aurait un peu laissé à l’abandon les modèles X. De plus, il m’indique que l’autonomie est franchement moyenne sur les XS alors que sur les XR elle semble vraiment bonne. Seulement, la taille du XR me rebute un peu. J’ai eu l’occasion de prendre en main un 11 qui fait la même taille, et je le trouve trop grand. Le XS a justement la taille intermédiaire entre 8 et XR qui m’irait.

Mes questions sont donc :
-Apple a-t-il vraiment « laissé tomber » le développement logiciel des XS?
- L’autonomie des XS est elle vraiment moyenne? Est ce que dans tous les cas par rapport à un 8 ça sera bien mieux?

Avant qu’on ne me pose la question, que ce soit un XR ou XS, je compte acheter sur le marché de l’occasion.


----------



## shina (12 Août 2020)

J’ai le XR depuis presque 2 ans et je n’ai aucun soucis particulier avec, je l’ai eu à sa sortie. 
j’ai eu un iphone X peu de temps avant et la taille n’est pas un soucis, le XR n’est pas beaucoup plus grand qu’un XS, au début ça m'a fait bizarre mais je m’y suis faite.
pour l’autonomie, vraiment je n’ai rien à redire, après j’ai toujours une batterie externe sur moi mais en soi le téléphone tient très bien la batterie même au bout de quasi 2 ans


----------



## MrTom (12 Août 2020)

Hello,

Je ne comprends pas trop ce que ton ami entend par le fait qu'Apple ait laissé tombé le XS logiciellement parlant. Il reçoit toujours ses mises à jour comme les autres.

Concernant la taille, je ne négligerai pas ce critère important. J'ai un iPhone 8 depuis 3 ans, et je peste tous les jours qu'il est trop grand et difficilement utilisable à une seule main. Vivement le petit iPhone 12 à l'automne !


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas trop ce que ton ami entend par le fait qu'Apple ait laissé tombé le XS logiciellement parlant. Il reçoit toujours ses mises à jour comme les autres.
> 
> Concernant la taille, je ne négligerai pas ce critère important. J'ai un iPhone 8 depuis 3 ans, et je peste tous les jours qu'il est trop grand et difficilement utilisable à une seule main. Vivement le petit iPhone 12 à l'automne !



En fait il dit surtout que Apple ne cherche plus à améliorer les séries X/XS d’un point de vue logiciel. Ils reçoivent évidemment toujours les MaJ, mais Apple privilégies l’amélioration des XR, 11 et suivants. Tu as une idée la dessus?

Oui pour la taille, les séries 6 a 8 me vont très bien, pour ça qu’un XS juste légèrement plus grand m’irait très bien. J’aimerais juste vérifier ces histoires d’autonomie et de logiciel..


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

shina a dit:


> J’ai le XR depuis presque 2 ans et je n’ai aucun soucis particulier avec, je l’ai eu à sa sortie.
> j’ai eu un iphone X peu de temps avant et la taille n’est pas un soucis, le XR n’est pas beaucoup plus grand qu’un XS, au début ça m'a fait bizarre mais je m’y suis faite.
> pour l’autonomie, vraiment je n’ai rien à redire, après j’ai toujours une batterie externe sur moi mais en soi le téléphone tient très bien la batterie même au bout de quasi 2 ans



Oui clairement pour le XR je n’ai aucun doute sur la tenue de la batterie, c’est un tank apparemment ! ˆˆ 

Et sur ton X tu en pensais quoi de la batterie?


----------



## MrTom (12 Août 2020)

Rmdt a dit:


> En fait il dit surtout que Apple ne cherche plus à améliorer les séries X/XS d’un point de vue logiciel. Ils reçoivent évidemment toujours les MaJ, mais Apple privilégies l’amélioration des XR, 11 et suivants. Tu as une idée la dessus?


Les 11 sont les derniers a être sortis, mais ils ne disposent pas de davantage de fonctions que ce qu'iOS apporte à l'ensemble de la gamme par rapport à leur sortie initiale.
Le XR est sorti en même temps que les XS et est le modèle "entrée de gamme" de l'époque, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi ils seraient moins bichonnés que le haut de gamme : les XS.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Août 2020)

Le Xr n’a qu’une seul appareil photo contrairement au Xs. Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser le mode portrait ou avoir un zoom, le Xs a un avantage


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

Même si j’aime faire de bonnes photos avec mon smartphone, si je veux faire des très bonnes photos je prends mon reflex. Donc le critère photo n’est pas prépondérant, mais merci quand même !

C'est cette Histoire d’autonomie qui m‘interroge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Août 2020)

Autonomie du Xs : une journée en utilisant pas mal Twitter et Safari (batterie à 84%)
Le Xr a une meilleure batterie


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Autonomie du Xs : une journée en utilisant pas mal Twitter et Safari (batterie à 84%)
> Le Xr a une meilleure batterie


 
Ok merci. Et sinon tu n’as pas entendu parlé de cette histoire de stagnation logicielle de la part d’Apple pour le Xs? Et tu en es content de manière générale?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Août 2020)

Non, pas eu d’info la dessus. C’est le même iOS que les autres. Semblable au 11. 

Perso, j’en suis bien content. C’est une taille idéale pour moi : écran suffisamment grand sans être trop imposant.
Après, le faceID a un peu de mal avec le masque


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Non, pas eu d’info la dessus. C’est le même iOS que les autres. Semblable au 11.
> 
> Perso, j’en suis bien content. C’est une taille idéale pour moi : écran suffisamment grand sans être trop imposant.
> *Après, le faceID a un peu de mal avec le masque *



Que ce soit le Xr ou Xs ça sera le même problème ˆˆ ils ont pas fait une MaJ pour ça?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Août 2020)

La mise à jour permet de taper son mdp plus facilement, touchID est plus pratique dans les milieux clos où le port du masque est obligatoire 
Mais effectivement, ce sera pareil avec le Xr


----------



## Sly54 (12 Août 2020)

Rmdt a dit:


> cette histoire de stagnation logicielle de la part d’Apple pour le Xs


Je ne comprends pas le sens de cette question !
Apple ne développe pas ses logiciels pour tel ou tel iPhone. 

Et il me semble que le XS était significativement mieux que le XR pour la réception… wifi ? 4G ?


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas le sens de cette question !
> Apple ne développe pas ses logiciels pour tel ou tel iPhone.
> 
> Et il me semble que le XS était significativement mieux que le XR pour la réception… wifi ? 4G ?



Voilà ce que j’ai pu entendre à propos du Xs :

« Bah les fonctions importantes qu’il aurait pu avoir grace a sa puissance, apple les a pas debloque. Donc au final il a pas évolué depuis 2 ans. Par exemple certaines options de l’appareil photos.
Et cote batterie il est nul, contrairement au xr et au 11 »


----------



## Sly54 (12 Août 2020)

Rmdt a dit:


> fonctions importantes


Il faudrait demander précisément quelles sont ces fonctions ?..

Pour la batterie, je crois effectivement, comme déjà mentionné, que celle du XS est moins bonne que celle du XR.

Et j'ai retrouvé l'article qui parlait de la 4G : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/11/sans-surprise-liphone-xr-est-moins-bon-que-les-xs-en-4g-105828


----------



## Rmdt (12 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il faudrait demander précisément quelles sont ces fonctions ?..
> 
> Pour la batterie, je crois effectivement, comme déjà mentionné, que celle du XS est moins bonne que celle du XR.
> 
> Et j'ai retrouvé l'article qui parlait de la 4G : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/11/sans-surprise-liphone-xr-est-moins-bon-que-les-xs-en-4g-105828



Oui c’est un peu flou cette histoire de fonctions importantes..

Oui pour la batterie je sais aussi que celle de Xr est meilleure. Mais je veux juste être sûr que celle du Xs est bonne. Sur mon 8 elle me tient 1 journée voire 1 journée et demi, j’imagine qu’avec un Xs ça serait au moins autant?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Août 2020)

50% de ma batterie pour cette utilisation (Xs et batterie à 87% de capacité max)


----------



## shina (12 Août 2020)

Rmdt a dit:


> Oui clairement pour le XR je n’ai aucun doute sur la tenue de la batterie, c’est un tank apparemment ! ˆˆ
> 
> Et sur ton X tu en pensais quoi de la batterie?


ça allais mais entre le X et le XR y a pas photo je préfère le XR, le seul bémol c est au niveau photo mais je possède un reflex aussi donc ca peut passer, le prochain je prendrais un peu mieux de ce coté là quand même


----------



## LaJague (12 Août 2020)

Sur Xr il me reste 35% 
Avec 3h10 de screen on dont 40% jeux et 2 h screen off

Si la taille ne te convias essaye le Se2 nan ?


----------



## Rmdt (13 Août 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Sur Xr il me reste 35%
> Avec 3h10 de screen on dont 40% jeux et 2 h screen off
> 
> Si la taille ne te convias essaye le Se2 nan ?



le SE2 est une copie conforme de mon 8 actuel. J’ai vraiment envie de passer à autre chose depuis le 6 en terme de design.


----------



## Rmdt (13 Août 2020)

Finalement, le plus récent qui correspondrait à mes attentes c’est le 11 Pro. Mais à des années lumières actuellement de mon budget ^^

Un Xs 64go je pense pouvoir le trouver à 550-600€ d’occase en très bon état. Est-ce que vous pensez qu’un 11 Pro ça sera possible en octobre à la sortie des nouveaux iPhone ou c’est utopiste ?


----------



## MrTom (13 Août 2020)

Rmdt a dit:


> Finalement, le plus récent qui correspondrait à mes attentes c’est le 11 Pro. Mais à des années lumières actuellement de mon budget ^^
> 
> Un Xs 64go je pense pouvoir le trouver à 550-600€ d’occase en très bon état. Est-ce que vous pensez qu’un 11 Pro ça sera possible en octobre à la sortie des nouveaux iPhone ou c’est utopiste ?


Je pense qu'ils seront encore chers par rapport à ton budget.

Fait extrêmement attention à l'occasion (achète au sein de ta famille ou de tes amis par exemple), car sur internet, tu trouves de tout et surtout n'importe quoi. Méfie toi de BackMarket et consort, le trafic de pièces d'iPhone est un marché juteux.

Si tu veux une source 100% fiable et un tarif plus bas, avec un matériel garanti un an, c'est le refurb store d'apple. Le XS 64Go y est disponible : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/refurbished/iphone/iphone-xs


----------



## Rmdt (13 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Je pense qu'ils seront encore chers par rapport à ton budget.
> 
> Fait extrêmement attention à l'occasion (achète au sein de ta famille ou de tes amis par exemple), car sur internet, tu trouves de tout et surtout n'importe quoi. Méfie toi de BackMarket et consort, le trafic de pièces d'iPhone est un marché juteux.
> 
> Si tu veux une source 100% fiable et un tarif plus bas, avec un matériel garanti un an, c'est le refurb store d'apple. Le XS 64Go y est disponible : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/refurbished/iphone/iphone-xs



Je regarde essentiellement sur Leboncoin, donc pour un achat en main propre où je pourrai effectuer beaucoup de vérifications au moment de l’achat.

En effet le Xs est sur le refurb, mais ca reste à un budget important.


----------



## MrTom (13 Août 2020)

Rmdt a dit:


> Je regarde essentiellement sur Leboncoin, donc pour un achat en main propre où je pourrai effectuer beaucoup de vérifications au moment de l’achat.



Tu ne pourras pas vérifier l'origine de la batterie par exemple, ni si l'écran est officiel, ou encore moins si l'iPhone a effectué un long séjour dans l'eau.


----------



## Rmdt (13 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas vérifier l'origine de la batterie par exemple, ni si l'écran est officiel, ou encore moins si l'iPhone a effectué un long séjour dans l'eau.



En effet, j’ai conscience que c’est un risque à prendre!


----------

